# What's the scoop on PE exam locations?



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 13, 2015)

OK so I should be studying not posting right now, but I'm a little burnt out and taking a short break.

Anyway I did not see a topic like this in a quick search, and thought it might be a neat one....Post the exam and location along with any interesting facts or discussions about the exam rooms.

I'll start:

April 2015 PE - Pittsburgh, Pa

@The David L. Lawrence Convention Center. According to the exam authorization conference rooms 326-333.

I'll be scoping the parking and rooms out later this week, but according to the convention center website there is a large convention on the 2nd and 3rd floor that starts on Thursday evening and runs through the weekend. The convention is TEKKO and according to the website its :" The Region's Premier Convention for Anime, Gaming, Music, and Japanese Pop Culture."

Lucky for us there is a stage area on the third floor of the convention center as well...definitely packing ear plugs as it seems like they will be needed!


----------



## lundy (Apr 13, 2015)

Salem, OR

@ Oregon State fair &amp; expo center

...don't know anything interesting about it though :/


----------



## salsill (Apr 13, 2015)

Houston, TX

@ NRG Stadium.

Traffic is always horrible around the area. Planning to leave early and beat the morning traffic.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 14, 2015)

MechE_in_PA said:


> April 2015 PE - Pittsburgh, Pa
> 
> @The David L. Lawrence Convention Center. According to the exam authorization conference rooms 326-333.


I live in Pittsburgh too.... but I'm taking the exam in Cleveland, OH. I didn't want to wait 4 years after passing the FE, so I'm taking it in OH instead.

Good luck with the bathroom situation there. Lots of nervous bladders and bowels, not enough urinals or stalls, lol.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

Took the exam in NYC - Pratt Institute.

The actual exam area is a gymnasium. It's very large and well laid out. There is sufficient room for references on the floor. It was also pretty quiet, well as quiet as can be expected with hundreds of examinees. The bathrooms are easily accessible (directly across from the exam area).

If you're driving you may want to get there pretty early. Traffic can become pretty congested in that area and parking is very limited. You may be better off having someone drop you off or taking mass transit (if you don't have too many references).

There are quite a number of places nearby to get lunch. The 1-hour break is more than sufficient to grab something and relax a bit.


----------



## IlliniWood (Apr 14, 2015)

Champaign, IL - iHotel

Rooms were a bit small. The had about 12-15 of us in a small room and probably about 30 in a larger room. Each person got their own table, which was about 4 feet wide by 3 feet deep (plenty of workspace). Rooms were quiet. Chairs were the stackable variety with padded seats. They were a lot more comfortable than I had figured exam chairs would be. Check-in went pretty quickly. Those that brought big suitcases had to leave them outside the room after they unpacked their references.

You can get rooms at the hotel so you don't need to commute in the morning, but they are kind of pricey. I stayed at the Drury Inn on the North side of town so I'd have a bit of a drive in the morning (about 10 minutes) during which I could wake up and relax a bit.

Lunch options are a bit limited. There is a Houlihan's inside the hotel, but I packed my lunch and hung out in my car listening to music and relaxing.


----------



## iwire (Apr 14, 2015)

When I took mine it was in Maryland State fairgrounds. Plenty of parking space but it's located on a very busy roadway. Afternoon lunch would be a bitch if you have to and gets it. Nothing within walking distance (not enough time)

Space is big, A long table used by 2 people and there are 2 bathrooms on each side of the building. Bathroom can be accessible from inside and outside but the door is locked (outside) once the exam started.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 14, 2015)

Denver, CO

@ The Colorado Convention Center

(however, it is not listed on their list of Upcoming Events....so I called just to be sure! Whew, a moment of panic!!)

October 2014 PE Exam in Denver was held at the National Western Stock Show and Rodeo Complex.....luckily, it didn't smell like farm animals !!!


----------



## 130tucker (Apr 14, 2015)

Mobile, AL

Seat # PE 28

University of South Alabama, in the University Ballroom....whatever.


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 14, 2015)

iwire said:


> When I took mine it was in Maryland State fairgrounds. Plenty of parking space but it's located on a very busy roadway. Afternoon lunch would be a bitch if you have to and gets it. Nothing within walking distance (not enough time)
> 
> Space is big, A long table used by 2 people and there are 2 bathrooms on each side of the building. Bathroom can be accessible from inside and outside but the door is locked (outside) once the exam started.


There again on Friday. When I took the FE, I packed a light lunch. Will def do the same!


----------



## kfrazie1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Took the exam in NYC - Pratt Institute.
> 
> The actual exam area is a gymnasium. It's very large and well laid out. There is sufficient room for references on the floor. It was also pretty quiet, well as quiet as can be expected with hundreds of examinees. The bathrooms are easily accessible (directly across from the exam area).
> 
> ...


I took the FE at Pratt. I'm taking Thermal Fluids in NYC at 630 Second at St Vartan's Armenian Church, 630 Second Ave, New York, New York. I'm actually staying at a hotel the night before. Is there a place to leave a small backpack with my cell phone, toothbrush, clothes from the day before etc...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2015)

iwire said:


> When I took mine it was in Maryland State fairgrounds. Plenty of parking space but it's located on a very busy roadway. Afternoon lunch would be a bitch if you have to and gets it. Nothing within walking distance (not enough time)
> 
> Space is big, A long table used by 2 people and there are 2 bathrooms on each side of the building. Bathroom can be accessible from inside and outside but the door is locked (outside) once the exam started.




I agree that one should bring their own lunch, but since most people don't leave during lunch it isn't that time consuming to leave to get fast food nearby and drive back with plenty of time to spare. I was fine in 2013. The real traffic comes at the end of the day when 70% of test takers are all trying to leave the parking lot at the same time and (due to rush hour traffic) the outgoing light onto York Rd is only green long enough for a couple of cars to exit at a time. So what I did was a moved my car during lunch* to the nearly empty parking lot on the other side of the test building. From there its super quick and easy to leave through the lesser known side entrance/exit onto Timonium Rd. It's really convenient if you need to get onto I83.

*You could also try to leave out the side entrance after the exam, but usually the line of cars to get out onto York Ave is so crowded, and everyone is in such a tense mood post-test, that no-one will let you budge out of your parking spot, not even to move the opposite direction! Good luck on Friday everyone.


----------



## NB15 (Apr 15, 2015)

kfrazie1 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Took the exam in NYC - Pratt Institute.
> ...


I think we'll only find out the day of, unfortunately since it's a new location. Why they have us heading into busy Manhattan with 17 crates of books at morning rush hour is beyond me. I also have no idea how everyone is going to fit into this place. The gymnasium in Pratt was huge. Based on my seat number, there must be at least 200 people taking an exam on Friday. I wonder if they'll split us up into different rooms. I need all the space I can get for all these codes! Damn you AASHTO and your 6-inch binder!


----------

